# Rusty Knife



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Rusty knife - this is what happens when you scrape boat hulls in the salt water with them!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

A guy I know who went down and bought some used cars from the U.S. - I think he went down around Florida for some - told me that cars from the East Coast were rusted more than from the West Coast (or was it vice versa(?)).


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

JustMe said:


> A guy I know who went down and bought some used cars from the U.S. - I think he went down around Florida for some - told me that cars from the East Coast were rusted more than from the West Coast (or was it vice versa(?)).


Our east coast cars are FAR more rusted, that's for sure. We pour the salt on the roads like it's going out of style.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

wnybassman said:


> Our east coast cars are FAR more rusted, that's for sure. We pour the salt on the roads like it's going out of style.


He was meaning he thought the east coast salt water was a fair amount more corrosive, as he picked up some 2-3 year old cars from down Florida ways (and maybe Texas?).

But, a discussion forum answer to a question about corrosion in west coast boats vs. east coast boats (and cars) from around New Jersey:

_The vehicle rust is more due to the salt used on the roads. The Pacific ocean is slightly less salty and cooler and lower oxygen concentration than the Atlantic, so it should be a bit easier on boats. I still wouldn't look at a boat differently though as maintenance and storage methods (or lack thereof) are going to be most important._


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Spray a bunch of WD40 on that knife and get the rust off that poor thing.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> Spray a bunch of WD40 on that knife and get the rust off that poor thing.


That knife is toast. Once they rust so far and get pitted on the end trash them.

I actually dry all my knifes with a towel to keep them from rusting.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

It would just look better. Not worth anything, just looks.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> I actually dry all my knifes with a towel to keep them from rusting.



Me too.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have never had a knife rust. Never get them wet with water. Scrape them clean before I put them away and tomorrow they are back to work, clean as a :whistling2:.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

A clean tool is a happy tool.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

yep..A clean tool is the sign of a sick mind..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

When I'm told to clean my tool, I run and do it pronto.:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> That knife is toast. Once they rust so far and get pitted on the end trash them.
> 
> I actually dry all my knifes with a towel to keep them from rusting.


You are right CD  edge has some pits and keeping this one for a floor scraper and for taking more barnacles and mussels off boat hulls. It did clean up pretty good with a sponge sander though. Finished with vegetable oil wipedown.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> Finished with vegetable oil wipedown.


TMI :whistling2:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Rusty knife - this is what happens when you scrape boat hulls in the salt water with them!


Haha looks like the knife I use to scrape ice from the windscreen


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> When I'm told to clean my tool, I run and do it pronto.:whistling2:


i probably have more experience cleaning my tool than anything else.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

some sand paper will cure it!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im like the capt and live by the coast so its all stainless, Carbon or blue steel rusts up over night, But one spray of lanox stops that.


----------

